# Would this be fair Prices for Kempton Reptile Expo 2013?



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

1.Mixed (No adults) £2.50
2.Mixed (With adults) £5.00
3.Starter colony £10.00-£20.00
4.Pair of adults (Female could be pregnant) £2.00
5.Refill pack £7.50-£15.00

Starter colony- contains 4 pairs of adults and 15 nymphs around 50 babies-£20
Starter colony- contains 2 pairs of adults and 10 nymphs around 30 babies-£10

Refill pack- 2 paris of adults 10 nymphs around 20 babies-£7.50
Refill pack- 3 pairs of adults 15 nymphs around 30 baies-£15.00

Mixed (No adults)-around 8 nymphs around 15 or so baies-£2.50
Mixed (with adults)- 1 pair of adults around 8 nymphs around 15 babies or so-£5.00

I am planning ahead abit, also i was thinking 100 boxes would that do? 
also anyone that sells live food if you have any spare live food tubs that I could buy for bulk please say I will buy! 
Thanks guys:welcome:


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

Bump First ever Thread:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Are you talking about Blaptica dubia? If so, your prices are quite steep. I've not been to Kempton, so I don't know how much supply/demand there'll be there, but most private sellers are able to offer adult dubias for 20-50p per female, and 15-30p per male from my experience.

Several years ago, I used to be able to sell 10 adult dubia for £10. I'd be lucky to sell 50 for that price now.

Best,
Paul


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

I am indeed talking about Blaptica Dubia, Last time I went which was last years one i found only on person selling Dubias so i thought the supply/demmand would be ok but i guess I am gonna have to lower them 
- Thanks Max


----------



## addictedtoreptiles (Jun 28, 2012)

when i went to kempton last year there was one guy selling dubias not to sure on how much he was selling them for though and he seemed to have a lot of attention around his table


----------



## reptile-man (Nov 29, 2011)

Anyone know the dates for kempton ?


----------



## snakelover13 (May 5, 2012)

I dont know the dates but somtime in august I think not sure there will be a thread on it soon I think


----------

